# TNT HD Golf



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that TNT's "HD" coverage of golf is a mix of HD cameras and SD ones? I find it very distracting when they show different angles of the same scene and there is a clear difference in PQ.

And yes I watch golf on tv. I am not afraid to admit it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed as well... I also notice ABC doing this with college football (and last season on Monday Night Football) as well.

It's like they think most people don't notice... then again, perhaps most people haven't noticed.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess it takes alot of cameras to cover golf but with 2 networks providing coverage, you would think they could share assets and put out a decent product. But I guess a network that is satisfied with just resizing its movies isn't going to worry about consistency in their HD golf coverage.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

Another question is, Why is TNT braodcasting in HD but CBS isnt? 

and yes, I too watch golf on TV!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

love that tv said:


> Another question is, Why is TNT braodcasting in HD but CBS isnt?
> 
> and yes, I too watch golf on TV!


Must of been your local station broadcasting SD, mine was HD.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dpd146 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that TNT's "HD" coverage of golf is a mix of HD cameras and SD ones? I find it very distracting when they show different angles of the same scene and there is a clear difference in PQ.


Question, when they switched to the SD cameras did the sidebar pillars appear or did they stretch the image to 16:9?


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

bidger said:


> Question, when they switched to the SD cameras did the sidebar pillars appear or did they stretch the image to 16:9?


I watched both TNT and CBS coverage..Both in HD ...NO SD and HD switching!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

love that tv said:


> Another question is, Why is TNT braodcasting in HD but CBS isnt?
> 
> and yes, I too watch golf on TV!


I posted this before the CBS telecast. mine was in HD as well, but it wasnt listed in the guide as HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I watched some golf on CBS... and while it was all widescreen, it was not always in HD. Some cameras were clearly SD widescreen cameras lacking the crisp detail and color shown in other HD camera angles.

Depending on when you tuned in and how long you sat in front of it... you could easily watch for a few minutes and not see any HD shots.


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I watched some golf on CBS... and while it was all widescreen, it was not always in HD. Some cameras were clearly SD widescreen cameras lacking the crisp detail and color shown in other HD camera angles.
> 
> Depending on when you tuned in and how long you sat in front of it... you could easily watch for a few minutes and not see any HD shots.


I noticed this as well. It looked as if all the camera's near the greens were HD. Cant blame them for not filming HD on fairways. that would consist of alot of HD camera's.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

love that tv said:


> I noticed this as well. It looked as if all the camera's near the greens were HD. Cant blame them for not filming HD on fairways. that would consist of alot of HD camera's.


On TNT's coverage, the elevated cameras by the green were HD but the walking cameras were SD. So there was a glaring difference in pq quality when showing the different angles of the guys putting. If all the greens coverage was HD and the fairways not, then it wouldn't have been nearly as noticable/distracting.

To answer bidger's question, there were no pillars they just zoomed the SD to fit 16:9, like they do with their movies.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

dpd146 said:


> To answer bidger's question, there were no pillars they just zoomed the SD to fit 16:9, like they do with their movies.


Thanks dpd. I tuned in on Sunday to see for myself and there was a marked difference in the clarity and definition in the distant shots from the ones on the green. It was actually kind of fun to say, "That's SD, that's HD...".

I just wondered if TNT used the sidebars like they do with the shots from the camera in the cars in the NASCAR races.


----------

